# Meet My Bettas!



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

I figured I might as well post about my boys because they deserve some love too!

First up is Freckles:








And here is his tank:








And my other boy is Amadeus:








here is his tank:










I hope you enjoyed seeing my fish!! Feel free to post your bettas if you have any!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Aww! I love bettas! I have 3 tanks platy tank, a goldfish, and my betta. His name is King Richard, and here's a pic of him!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

So cool! That tank is SOO AWESOME!


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Aww! I love bettas! I have 3 tanks platy tank, a goldfish, and my betta. His name is King Richard, and here's a pic of him!
> View attachment 304781


Aww, King Richard is very cute 😊 




ratmom! said:


> So cool! That tank is SOO AWESOME!


Thank you!! Planting my aquariums is a fun past time and my fish really enjoy the plants. ☺


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Wow, your bettas and tank are gorgeous!!! I never could get mine to flourish like that, tricky stuff. But your tank is fabulous


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Wow, your bettas and tank are gorgeous!!! I never could get mine to flourish like that, tricky stuff. But your tank is fabulous


Thank you!! It’s taken a lot of trial and error, my first planted tank looked VERYYY different.But once you figure it out, it is so much fun getting to make a nice little aquatic world ☺


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Great tank, and your Bettas look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

And your photos are also amazing!!! I might steal them for my screen saver...so peaceful and green...and healthy...and quiet...


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Aww! I love bettas! I have 3 tanks platy tank, a goldfish, and my betta. His name is King Richard, and here's a pic of him!
> View attachment 304781


Aw, he looks like my Steve! I had two at work, Steve and Alan. I miss my bettas


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Haha, thank you @Tinytoes ! Here are some more photos to choose from if you want to use them for your screen saver.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Those photos are AMAZING. how do you make them so still!! Also, do you pronounce them ‘BEttas’ or ‘BAYttas’


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Those photos are AMAZING. how do you make them so still!! Also, do you pronounce them ‘BEttas’ or ‘BAYttas’


BEttas but some people call them BAYtas. LOl >-<.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> BEttas but some people call them BAYtas. LOl >-<.


lol


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Those photos are AMAZING. how do you make them so still!! Also, do you pronounce them ‘BEttas’ or ‘BAYttas’


Thank you!! And I manage it by taking looots of photos, or feeding them lol. I would love to get a camera with a fast shutter speed at some point, my phone’s camera is so slow and I have missed out on so many good photos because of it. Grrr.

Photos usually end up something more like this:

















And I call them “bay-tas”, I just like the way it sounds more. I know “bEta” is the correct way but I like “bayta” more lol.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

ratsbian said:


> Thank you!! And I manage it by taking looots of photos, or feeding them lol. I would love to get a camera with a fast shutter speed at some point, my phone’s camera is so slow and I have missed out on so many good photos because of it. Grrr.
> 
> Photos usually end up something more like this:
> 
> ...


Ooo!! Also, me too, I say ‘baYta’


----------



## Dania (May 31, 2021)

So Beautiful.


----------

